
Is Node.js overrated? - webcc
https://hashnode.com/post/is-nodejs-overrated-lets-find-out-what-the-community-said-cilw0oxtf005sh253q3bavj5o
======
plugnburn
It's underrated, actually.

Don't trust polls-on-payroll.

